
RIP CityDesk - riqbal
https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2016/12/09/rip-citydesk/
======
tantalor
> By the time this site was over 1000 pages, even on modern super speedy
> computers with flash drives, it took something like 5 minutes to publish

Wow, that's like 3 pages per second. Are static site generators really that
slow?

I can't find any published performance comparisons, so... yeah?

~~~
tantalor
Apparently Hugo 0.17 can achieve 1000 "rendered content" per second.

[https://gohugo.io/meta/release-notes/](https://gohugo.io/meta/release-notes/)

